# Invite to 3 Pollinator Events @ Museum of Natural History in DC Oct 25-6



## Tuck-Away (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, by way of introduction, I'm Director of Public Affairs with the Pollinator Partnership (P2)-If you are in the DC area [and/or know someone who is-feel free to forward!], this may be of interest. Tom VA
*****
On behalf of the North American Pollinator Protection Campaign (NAPPC), you are invited to attend the following public pollinator events on Tuesday and Wednesday, October 25-6 during the 11th NAPPC Conference, hosted by the Smithsonian Institution Museum of Natural History, 1000 Constitution Avenue, NW. 

Click Here, and Scroll Down to the RSVP form. Check the event(s) you plan to attend. 

Invitation provides more details. Highlights:

Tuesday, October 25-
+ 3:30-5:00 PM, Baird Auditorium—First U.S. screening of “The Strange Disappearance of the Bees,” followed by Q&A with film director, Mark Daniels. Open to the public.
+ 6:00-8:00 PM, Rotunda—VIP Pollinator Reception, Awards Program, with Spring 44 Honey Vodka served along with light pollinator-friendly hours d’oeuvres. Open to NAPPC partners and guests, interested stakeholders, Members of Congress and staff. 

Wednesday, October 26-
+ 9:00-11:00 AM, NAPPC Public Session, “Our Future Flies on the Wings of Pollinators.” Open to the public [Constitution Avenue entrance]. Speakers include—
-Cristián Samper, Ph.D., Director, Smithsonian National Museum of Natural History
-Bryan Arroyo, Asst. Director, Fisheries and Habitat Conservation, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service 
-Ed Flanagan, President and CEO, Jasper Wyman & Son, No Bees, No Blueberries, No Wyman's 
-Rev. Richard Cizak, President, The New Evangelical Partnership for the Common Good, Bridging Outward: Collaborators for the Planet

NAPPC is a tri-national, public-private collaboration involving over 130 affiliated organizations, facilitated by P2.

Click Here for Go to for more information about NAPPC and the 2011 conference.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

how does one become a member?


----------

